# Will my plants get eaten???



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

I'm slowly setting up a 75 gallon planted tank. I don't have any plants yet. There are only guppies at the moment. Will any of these fish eat my plants:

Dwarf gourami (will the exact species matter?)
Cherry barb (would these do ok with only males in a tank?)
Blue ram cichlid
neon tetra 
Bristlenose pleco (probably a normal colored male)


Plants:

Subwassertang
Java Fern
Dwarf Sagittaria
Either Echinorodus bleheri 'Compacta' (sword) or Cryptocoryne ciliate


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I do know that the bristlenose can make good work on sword plants, when they are trying to clean leaves on them they will rasp to deep.


----------



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

Would a bristlenose pleco eat Cryptocoryne ciliate?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The only bns that get on the crypts are the babies and they don't do any damage to them. I don't think an adult will bother them to much.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

the blue ram chiclid will attack the plants from what I understand.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Most fish will not eat plants. Large Apples Snails will though. Your Sag and Java Fern are very tough and fish leave them alone.


----------



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

From doing more reading, it sounds like cherry barbs do best in groups that have more females than males so I won't get any of these. I also read that they do nip the plants and should only be kept with hardy or fast growing plants.

I assume that Blue rams must only do small damage to plants? They seem to be suggested as good cichlids to add to a planted tank on quite a few sites.

Since Subwassertang and Dwarf Sagittaria should both grow fast enough to get nibbled and nothing should eat the java fern those should do fine but what about the crypt? (If I can get a sword plant cheap I might just see if it survives the pleco)


----------



## bsmith (Jul 11, 2011)

Normally fish will only damage plants if they are not being fed enough or the food they are being offered does not met their nutritional requirements. So if you feed them a good quality food every couple of days you should have no issues.


----------

